# Going to the Smokies 7/23...Bringing road bike a safe bet?



## specialeyezd (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey all, just was talking to my parents and learned that our vacation will take us to the lovely Smoky Mtns this summer. I'm able to take one bike, and am trying to decide road or mountain...I know that there's the Cades Cove loop closed to cars, but I'd really like to ride all the roads in the park one or two days while there. Would bringing the mountain bike be a safer bet, even though there aren't any real "trails" in the park?

Thanks for any info, and if anyone has route recommendations within the Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge/Smoky Mtn Nat'l Park area, those are more than welcome too!

-Aron


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm not a mountain biker, but I don't believe off-road riding is allowed in the national park.

Some of the road options within the park were recently discussed here.

If you want to venture a bit outside the mountainous area, there's some good riding in the Pigeon Forge/Townsend/Maryville area.


----------



## powerdan5 (Apr 27, 2006)

Velo Vol said:


> I'm not a mountain biker, but I don't believe off-road riding is allowed in the national park.
> 
> Some of the road options within the park were recently discussed here.
> 
> If you want to venture a bit outside the mountainous area, there's some good riding in the Pigeon Forge/Townsend/Maryville area.


Great info Velo Vol. 

I'm going to be in the Townsend area next month myself and was wondering about the options. Glad to explore a bunch. Any Townsend area tips? I am looking for BBQ and area riding tips. Are there long stretches of flat roads I can take the casual road cyclist on around there. I think they want to do a nice 3-5 mile climb at some point but also some flats so they don't get too discouraged.


----------



## nchillbilly (May 29, 2007)

Townsend has a bike lane thru the town itself, and is falt as a pancake in the immediate area, going into Cades Cove there would be a little climbing, and the Cove is only closed to cars on Sat. mornings until 10:00 am, I would advise to be on the road as early as possibe, anywhere in the park traffic can be quite bad this time of year, I would say get your road riding done before 10:00 to beat the tourists, non-biking that is!


----------



## powerdan5 (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks for the tips. I plan on getting my riding done in the mornings so that I can play with the family during the day. Anyone know of any training races in the Townsend, TN area during the middle of the week?


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm not sure about training rides in the area.

Townsend has a bike path, not a bike lane. But you can ride on 321/73 through town if you go when traffic isn't bad.

The Old Walland Highway, which parallels 321for several miles going toward Maryville, might be a nice place to take a more casual riders. It's about as flat a stretch as you'll find--it follows the Little River. If you want, you can turn of that and get a nice climb on the Foothills Parkway. (UPDATE: see map here.)

Other options:

--The Foothill Striders (Maryville) has cue sheets and a ride schedule here.

--Here's a route I did a couple months ago.

--(From Townsend) Follow 73 into the National Park. If you turn right at the intersection it will take you uphill to the aforementioned Cades Cove. If you go left, you can follow the Little River upstream through the mountains for about 13 miles. The road then crests a ridge and drops down into a valley and the Sugarlands Visitor Center/441. This makes for a nice out and back.


----------

